# Paulding Forest



## yellowhammer (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok all you guys who like the gates closed on Paulding.The gate at Blue Car Body Rd.in Braswell was closed and locked when I got there mid day Thursday.I mean you have to park on Braswell Mt.Rd.(The black top).If you`re gonna go to the powerline I suggest you start walking about 5AM to hear gobbling on the roost.I didn`t mind the other gates on Blue Car Body being locked,but this is ridiculous.I presume we can thank the Paulding county government for this.They bought this property and "don`t want the roads messed up".


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 26, 2009)

yellowhammer said:


> Ok all you guys who like the gates closed on Paulding.The gate at Blue Car Body Rd.in Braswell was closed and locked when I got there mid day Thursday.I mean you have to park on Braswell Mt.Rd.(The black top).If you`re gonna go to the powerline I suggest you start walking about 5AM to hear gobbling on the roost.I didn`t mind the other gates on Blue Car Body being locked,but this is ridiculous.I presume we can thank the Paulding county government for this.They bought this property and "don`t want the roads messed up".



DNR still makes all decisions for paulding forest,not paulding county.About a half mile down blue car body you are in polk county


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 27, 2009)

IMHO
Blue car body is an improved road and gate should be open


----------



## cor95123 (Mar 27, 2009)

when you buy a wma stamp,you are helping pay for the lease, AND  gates AND locks,.,.,.,.,.to keep you out,.,,.,.it dont add up does it,.,.,.,.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Mar 27, 2009)

Good


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Mar 27, 2009)

You might be a redneck if you hunt off of "Blue Car Body Road"!!


----------



## striper commander (Mar 27, 2009)

I am sure all of the rain is why the gate is closed, and the idiots up there trying to tear the roads up cutting donuts. There is not enough gravel on that road and it is a mess at the moment imho.


----------



## cor95123 (Mar 27, 2009)

it sounded more like deer season than turkey season around the power lines with all the shooting going on,,.,.,.,sat sun and monday morning,,


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 27, 2009)

How many have been checked out over there?


----------



## Dupree (Mar 27, 2009)

im glad it is closed. Even though that road is good, a few days with a couple folks coming through hot dogging on it after all the rain will make it 4wd only like it was several years ago. Not that that bothers me, but it does keep me from getting my truck all muddy, on top of that it will help keep some pressure off of those birds "by the powerline" And for starting to walk at 5 am being an issue, I start walking at 5:45-6:00 when the gate is open when i hunt there.


----------



## yellowhammer (Mar 28, 2009)

*gates*

I`d sure hate to see a hunter get his truck muddy.Yeah,I`m a redneck who`s been driving down Blue Car Body for 39 years,before the DNR had it.I never complained about the roads ,either.That`s why I`ve always owned a 4WD.I don`t hunt the powerline until late in the season,after everybody else is through.Sometimes I`m through before that time.If someone had a camp set up for the week on Blue Car Body,he would have had to break camp or get locked in.The main road should be left open.The gates along side of it should probably stay closed for turkey season to give you the benefit of privacy without vehicles driving by.I hunt some south Ga.WMAs and have never seen main roads closed unless they were flooded.The Paulding road closings are not the decision of the resident game manager.It comes from higher up.Used to be,the DNR would scrape the roads about once a year.It would rain,we would rut`em out,the sun would come out,and in a few days the roads would be ok again.Before DNR they were NEVER scraped.We still hunted there.If you did get stuck,someone would come along and pull you out.If it was at night,you may have to walk out,knock on a door,and call for a buddy to come with his 4WD and a chain.That was just a part of huntin`.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep,I remember at one time you could drive all the way around and come out where sheffield is now.

I've never hunted the powerlines out blue car body


----------



## Jranger (Mar 28, 2009)

I gave up bow hunting in some of the places I found at Paulding WMA due to the gates. I had one experience where I shot one early in bow season only to have the flies nearly carry it off before I could get it back to the truck. What a waste...
I agree with the gate system, but someone could have put a little more thought into the location of them IMO.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Apr 2, 2009)

yellowhammer i remember those good ole day's of Paulding County Sportsman Club....at once it was the largest club in Georgia an for a small fee(if i remember right) of 25 dollars you could hunt every thing that is PF WMA plus alot more and there were no gates and imo twice the deer and now for the gates there some places that has not been hunted in years...would be nice to go to some of my old turkey hot spot's but it took 45 minutes to drive in a truck from the nearest blacktop and i dont think i want to walk 6 miles...i killed my first gobbler on Paulding County Sportsman Club in 1986


----------



## deadend (Apr 7, 2009)

Had a lot of good times back in the day out there though it did get a little dangerous at times with the drunk rednecks looking for trouble.  I wish the gates would be open as well but that would guarantee a sackfull of rednecks raising **** and tearing up the roads even more.


----------



## meherg (Apr 7, 2009)

Its not all red necks  sometimes its city folks  wanting to be a redneck


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 7, 2009)

meherg said:


> Its not all red necks  sometimes its city folks  wanting to be a redneck


----------



## deadend (Apr 7, 2009)

meherg said:


> Its not all red necks  sometimes its city folks  wanting to be a redneck



You call Rockmartians "city folks?"


----------



## robertyb (Apr 7, 2009)

deadend said:


> You call Rockmartians "city folks?"



In Cedartown we call them worse than that sometimes.


----------



## coonkilla (Apr 7, 2009)

*paulding forest*

call it what you want, ive hunted those woods for years, i dont like the fact they close the gates, but found out a year or so ago that they close them to seasons with not alot of hunters, like small game , and turkey, i coon hunt at sheffield and it is the same way, but if you told the dnr that you have a family member in the cemitary down blu car body you should be able to get a key to the gate, but i thought you could not block acsses to a grve site


----------



## cor95123 (Apr 8, 2009)

EASY now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whitworth (Apr 8, 2009)

*I imagine*

any DNR dirt road will get closed during heavy rains.  That's why they have gates with locks. 

There probably isn't any funding in the DNR budget for fixing them this year.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 8, 2009)

deadend said:


> You call Rockmartians "city folks?"


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 15, 2009)

went to blue car body today,gate is open.Heard a few gobbles.Heard one that was close,sounded like a jake.I sat down,figured since it was a jake it would just come running to the call,sine it didn't I concluded that it was a 7 year old bird that had almost lost his gobble and would be too tough to eat,so I left him there.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 15, 2009)

went this morning and heard 1 gobble.


----------



## Dupree (Apr 15, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> went to blue car body today,gate is open.Heard a few gobbles.Heard one that was close,sounded like a jake.I sat down,figured since it was a jake it would just come running to the call,sine it didn't I concluded that it was a 7 year old bird that had almost lost his gobble and would be too tough to eat,so I left him there.




I have set up on several birds up there this year that ended up being jakes that fooled me by there gobble.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Apr 23, 2009)

I say we just hook a chain to the tow hooks on the truck and do away with the gates!!!!!_________ Don't think about it just squeeze the trigger!!!!!!!


----------



## irocz2u (Jul 5, 2009)

i thank  if  its bow  or  turcky season  the roads should  be  open  and  should  be  able  to bow  hunt  it  all  season  wen theres  no  gun hunt


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 7, 2009)

irocz2u said:


> i thank  if  its bow  or  turcky season  the roads should  be  open  and  should  be  able  to bow  hunt  it  all  season  wen theres  no  gun hunt


 I agree. It's underutilized that time of year.


----------



## deerstand (Jul 15, 2009)

being a paulding county redneck, i too am glad they keep the gates closed, god knows what we did to those roads in the 80's every friday and sat night. we kept them so tore up from 4 wheeling they were darn near impassable, be glad our sons and daughters are locked out.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 15, 2009)

i hear ya man! That's was back when half of it was the Paulding sportsman's club. Boy did I have some fun on that place when it was all beautiful mature timber. I think there may be more deer there now though[only by a few]. I do like the gates being locked just wish they would allow bow hunting during the gun season


----------

